# Very Long Detailed ramble of our trip to Big South Fork!!



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

This is a photo of Wild Cat den. It was a very nice place to have lunch. The cave had a hole in the roof that was beautiful!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

This photo is on Hatfield Ridge Loop, the overlook looking down at Charit Creek Lodge.. you can barely see the barn in the bottom of the valley. We had just come from there.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I am such a computer idiot!! I have finally learned how to post a photo.. now if I can remember how the next time I want to is a different story!!!

If anyone has a photo album that is "public" please tell me because I am not sure how to view anyone elses...

Rhonda


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

I took a peek at your photo album..awesome photos!! Just beautiful country side!!!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Excellent pictures and trip log, Rhondalynn. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

That was a wonderful trip!! Thanks for writing. we have not been riding in TN yet, but are planning to go. Love the pictures!

How long did you all stay out each day? DH does not ride much, so if we do a multiday trip, I need to work up to some of the stuff gradually. 

Nancy


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Rhonda, Do you usually go in November? When we were there mid October the weather we had 4 perfect riding days until Wed when it rained and called for storms Thursday so we left Wed am. Dan is talking about going in July next year, but bet it will be hot! Anyways next time we go we will be able to trailer to the trailheads. Love that place so much I want to move there!
We bought that huge plastic coated map from True west and the book with all the trails in it at the Hitching Post...great buy on both!
Thanks again for the details, we can't wait to ride the trails that you did!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Greentree- We usually are in the saddle about 10 am and ride until around 4. With a long lunch thrown in. We will also stop for a coffee break sometimes. We don't ride fast except in the flats where we can do some gaiting... We only ride on Saturdays because of work, so my butt is always sore.. On our trip to BSF the first 2 days my butt was very sore, after that it was only sore the first hour or so in the saddle then it was fine. I am wanting to do the "Red Rock" Ride out west. It is a 7 days in the saddle trip... that is on my bucket list!!!

GarlicBunny- We usually go in October usually the 2nd or last weekend. but this past year it was reserved when we wanted to go, but with the shut-down I am glad.. (sorry for you tho!!!) We love to ride in the cold and it was cold most days in the 30's. It was not windy so that was good. The first day was the coldest and the it started slowly warming. In the summer we usually go in June.. to beat the heat and flies! We (hubby and I) both hate to ride when the flies are bad. I work for the school system and cannot get off until June so that is when we schedule our trip. I hope to retire this year so we can go anytime we want.. (hubby is able to be gone from work most any time).

Rhonda


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Whoops..sorry about the second weekend being taken.. I don't mind the cold either as long as the wind isn't blowing. Can't wait until our next trip!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey, let us know when you go next time....maybe we could join you!! we have 2 TWH's, DH is not a dare-devil rider, but I will go anywhere! 

Nancy


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Nancy, I am NOT a daredevil... and hubby is not either.. We are both way to old to do some of the crazy stuff we both did as younger riders!! Looking back I wonder how we are both alive!!!
I will let you know when we make reservations this Spring.
Rhonda


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Sounds good!! DH will be comfortable with that!! I have to work on getting this other mare going through water now!

Nancy


----------

